# How to immobilize my poodle to shave his paws?



## Anneka (Jun 3, 2010)

Grooming my poodle's paws are always the hardest, most time consuming because of course he does not like that. 

I groom him in a utility sink in the basement. Is there a way to immobilize him somewhat so that I can shave his paws more quickly? I do not think having him on a leash will be enough. 

Thank you.


----------



## puppy.l0ve (May 2, 2010)

i wouldn't recommend trying to immobilize him, that's more than likely going to add to him not liking it.
try to make it a fun experience. mcgruff doesn't like it when it comes time to clip his nails and though we don't have the same issue, here's what i've been doing with gruff:
i play with and rub his feet. just at random times of the day, to show him that i can get close to/touch his feet and nothing bad will happen - this earns trust.
when i start to clip his nails, i make sure to have plenty of treats; when he doesn't fidget or fight me, i give him a treat and praise him.
do you have a friend that would be willing to help? they could pet him and keep him distracted while you shave his paws.

it's gonna take time - the first few times i tried to do this to gruff, it took me well over an hour!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Yeah, trying to immobilize him is going to be a losing battle..Teach him to stand for the clipping. Never let go of the foot, even if you have to stop clipping and just hold the foot. If you let go when he squirms, he wins and learns to squirm more until you let go. Shaving clean feet on a poodle is an art, and doing it quickly and efficiently is key. If a groomer can get his feet done with no issues, then you will know its just you he is giving a hard time, and in that case, just keep at it until he learns you aren't giving up..If a groomer cannot get the job done safely and calmly, sometimes its just not worth the fight if its an older dog. I have told clients after a few grooming sessions that its just now worth doing shaved feet on their poodle because the dog works themselves into a frenzy and doesn't get better with each session. Clean feet is something that should be taught as puppies, regularly, because its a wierd sensation for dogs, and some dogs have very sensitive feet and toes.


----------



## Anneka (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for your replies. 
I finally found a sling that allows to gentlly suspend a dog. This is exactly what I was looking for. Now grooming his paws should be much easier. 
He is not too bad during grooming, but an extra help with the sling should do the trick.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Anneka said:


> Thanks for your replies.
> I finally found a sling that allows to gentlly suspend a dog. This is exactly what I was looking for. Now grooming his paws should be much easier.
> He is not too bad during grooming, but an extra help with the sling should do the trick.




Well, good luck. I don't see how that will help, but if it does, good. Greco gave you some great advice.


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

poodleholic said:


> Well, good luck. I don't see how that will help, but if it does, good. Greco gave you some great advice.


I was looking at these after this was posted and thought it was a good idea for dogs who dont let you handle their feet...I have a hard time with both of mine. (mostly because when Bella pulls away she gets her foot free then its a fight from there  )

anyways I wanted to know what the problem with them is? Note*** I am not a groomer or anything close  I really am asking for your opinon as a groomer because I have never seen or heard of them.


----------



## Purplex15 (May 28, 2007)

Most of the time, i find that the issue owners have with grooming their dogs that tend to be difficult is they just dont know how to correctly handle the dog. 

our goal as groomers is to keep every dog that walks through the door as a regular client. if we regularly groom a dog, then we want that dog to get better with each groom. that means that we have to find a way to work with the dog, not ignore the problem. suspending the dog off the ground may make the job easier, but it isnt teaching the dog anything. if a poodle needs clean feet, and i have trouble getting them done, then i will work with the dog every time they come in to get them to accept it better (all the tips Graco gave you are great). if the owner only wants to bring the dog in every few months, doesnt work on desensitising the foot, and hasnt had this done regularly since the dog was a puppy, then i cant really do much if anything with the dog. like graco said, poodles should be starting grooming training with the breeder from a young age, and should regularly get poodle feet so they get used to the sensation.


----------

